# Stripers



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Birds, bait and schoolies galore last night at the sbc. Wind was pretty rough but we got our limit :fishing:


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Where is the sbc?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Small boat channel - cbbt


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

probably HRBT


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> probably HRBT



they got one too


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Nope, at cbbt. Easy paddle from Chic's.


----------

